# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  График соревнований по ИПО в Эстонии

## Natusik

Добрый день всем!
Давненько не заходила на сайт и форум. Осенью 2012 года мы наконец сдали ИПО-3 на октябрьских соревнованиях в Латвии.
Очень хотелось бы попробовать свои силы на каких-нибудь выездных соревнованиях в этом году. 
Существует ли общий график эстонских соревнований по ИПО? Где можно с ним ознакомиться? И на каких из них допускаются собаки из других стран?
У меня малинуа, живём в Латвии.
Заранее спасибо за информацию!  :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Поздравляю со сдачей ИПО-3! :Ay: 

У нас график соревнований на 2013г. уже утверждён http://www.sportkoer.com/prox/trialc..._type=voistlus

Можно участвовать на всех соревнованиях. Так что следите за регистрацией!
А что за соревнования были в Латвии, кто судил, какие результаты? Где можно посмотреть инфо о них и есть ли у вас подобный график соревнований на этот год? :Ab:

----------


## Natusik

Спасибо, Таня!

У нас были обычные соревнования IPO-1,3 и отдельно по частям.
НАроду у нас мало стартует, но в октябре набралось довольно много (относительно того количества, к которому мы привыкли). Ведь у нас соревнования по полному IPO в принципе можно сказать первый год проходили. До этого только по разделу В в основном были.
В "трёшке" стартовало 4 пары (должны были 5, но одна пара в день соревнований отказалась стартовать по какой-то причине). Фигурантом был Айво Обликас. Участвовал один из его учеников. Судил соревнования Петерис Акимов.
РЕзультаты даже и не знаю, есть ли где-то... Соревнования организовывал клуб немецких овчарок. Раньше у них на сайте результаты вывешивались, но в последний год информация регулярно появляется только о выставках. Спорт у нас "в пролёте" :(
Мы стартовали в "тройке" первый раз и в планах у нас было только пройти в зачёте, чтобы засчитали как экзамен. Но нам улыбнулась удача и мы даже заняли 1-е место. Хотя лично я нашей работой, особенно в послушке, совсем недовольна была... След неплохо, защитой в принципе я была удовлетворена, хотя контроль немного посыпался...

Утверждённого графика у нас пока нет. Первые соревнования планируются в мае. НАм очень сложно спрогнозировать лучшее время проведения из-за выставок и из-за крайне малого количества желающих стартовать. Из-за этого я и хочу попробовать куда-нибудь выехать, чтобы хоть почуствовать конкуренцию и реально свой уровень узнать.

----------


## Natusik

Вот, нашла результаты соревнований. У меня сайт подглючивал и сразу не нашёл информацию

http://www.schaeferhund.lv/index.php?id=5045075c755bc

----------


## Tatjana

График соревнований в Эстонии на 2015год по всем видам.
http://www.sportkoer.com/prox/trialc..._type=voistlus
По ИПО будет проходить 5 стартов:
http://www.sportkoer.com/prox/trialcalendar/2015/IPO/

При чем Общество немецких овчарок (ЭСЛЮ) теперь будет проводить закрытые соревнования, т.е. только участие с немецкими овчарками.

----------

